

Amish Hackers (2009) - edward
http://kk.org/thetechnium/2009/02/amish-hackers-a/

======
VonGuard
The term "hacker" actually originates from the farm. I have had trouble
finding reference to this fact, but Woz says it's so, so I believe him. Back
in the day, they had single steam engines they'd rig to run pumps, farm
equipment, bailers, etc. The ultimate hacks.

~~~
Crito
The ways they transmitted power from the engines to where it was needed was
pretty cool too: [http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2013/02/the-mechanical-
transm...](http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2013/02/the-mechanical-transmission-
of-power-jerker-line-systems.html)

------
ThomPete
In his book What Technology Wants Kevin Kelly spends quite a deal time talking
about the Amish. It's a good book asking an interesting question.

------
yellowapple
I suddenly want to create a pneumatic computer. Or at least pneumatically-
powered. Just to see if it's possible.

~~~
didgeoridoo
It's quite possible:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_flow_computer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_flow_computer)

